# StarTech ST1000SPEXD4 PCIe dual-port gigabit NIC



## jem (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello forum.

Does anyone know if this NIC will work with FreeBSD?

http://www.startech.com/uk/Networking-IO/Adapter-Cards/PCI-Express-Dual-Port-Server-NIC~ST1000SPEXD4

The specs say it is based on Realtek RTL8111E and ASMedia ASM1182E.  The RealTek part should be supported by re(4), but I don't know about the ASM1182E.

My research indicates this chip is a PCI-express packet switching chip, which presumably allows two PCIe gigabit ethernet controllers to be connected to a single PCIe slot.  Is this likely to need specific software support in FreeBSD or will it be a transparent part of the PCI express bus?

Thanks.
JM


----------



## protocelt (Dec 8, 2015)

Not sure off hand if that card would be supported under FreeBSD but you might be safer getting a dual port Intel NIC such as this, which is well supported.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2015)

FreeBSD definitely supports multi-port cards, but it might depend on the driver.  igb(4) mentions dual- and four-port cards, for example.  re(4) does not.

Startech stuff is generally vastly overpriced.  protocelt is right, you should be able to get a better dual-port Intel card for less.  Or two Intel single-port cards for much less.


----------



## diizzy (Dec 9, 2015)

If you're buying that card new avoid it, it's ridiculous expensive for what it is. To answer your question yes it'll most likely work as the ASMedia 1182e is a transparent PCIe bus "splitter"/switch so it'll act as two separate cards. 

If you're looking for something new these are a much better buy...

http://www.smartteck.co.uk/lenovo-gigabit-et-dp-server-adapter.html (Rebranded Intel NIC)
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2-port-intel-pro-1000-pt-copper-gigabit-pci-e-server-adaptor
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B000BMXME8/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new (same as above)
http://www.ebuyer.com/660665-intel-i350-t2-v2-gigabit-ethernet-server-nic-oem-i350t2v2blk (newer controller than the above)

You can find cheap ones on eBay and similar sites, I'd however recommend you to be a bit care about cards from China as they aren't always what they appears to be...
//Danne


----------



## jem (Dec 9, 2015)

I should have mentioned that the reason I'm looking at this card is because I only have a single PCIe x1 slot available on a mini-ITX board.

Also, while StarTech's prices on their own website are usually ridiculous, their products can usually be bought quite a bit cheaper from Amazon.  This card for example can be had for £55.  Still silly money for a RealTek based card, but tolerable.

I've already got an Intel dual-port NIC spare, but it's PCIe x4.


----------



## diizzy (Dec 9, 2015)

At that price, you're better off getting a cheap VLAN-capable switch and using VLANs instead which essentially will work the same but with theoretical brandwidth of 1(2 bothways)gbit instead of 2 (4 bothways)gbit however I doubt your box will do 4gbit of packet pushing in general nor have I researched if the switch controller actually makes if possible to push as much data in general.

http://pricespy.co.uk/product.php?p=2252581
http://pricespy.co.uk/product.php?p=1425152

For instance...

//Danne


----------

